# Zink's Power Clucker PC-1



## Guest (Mar 25, 2004)

Anyone boughten this call? I just bought one tonight, man what a sweet call.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I have it. Love it :beer:


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

how easy is it to blow? do you have to use your diaphram alot?


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I think you can tune it to your preference, but generally Zink calls take more air to blow than say a Foiles. Tuning is key.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2004)

I got a Paralyzer SR-1 that's my definite favorite. The things the eaiest blowing call I've ever seen, I've tried everything. Clucker takes a lot more air to blow, bounces from high to low notes a lot easier.


----------

